# Accident to S S Granwood in 1968



## Neillcarslaw (Jun 28, 2007)

Due to limpet mine explosion nearly sank in Florida Strait.


----------



## Norman Snaith (Jul 29, 2009)

Neillcarslaw said:


> Due to limpet mine explosion nearly sank in Florida Strait.


I am the son-in-law of Capt T N Beaton the master of the Granwood at the time of the incident and would like to have more info. Please contact me


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

Welcome aboard Norman.
You may be better sending a private message to Neillcarslaw. He hasn't signed on for a few weeks and the thread is very old.
Have a good voyage.
Regards


----------



## scorcher (Jul 2, 2007)

Just uploaded a photo of her here;
http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/188399

Any more details of the explosion please?


----------



## exsailor (Dec 18, 2005)

One of seven vessels hit or nearly hit by explosions in same area during 1968 - linked to Cuban situation at time. Vessels targetted were British flag 'Granwood', 'Caribbean Venture', 'Lancastrian Prince', Japanese flagged 'Asaka Maru' and 'Mikagesan Maru', Spanish flag 'Coromoto' and Polish flag 'Polanica'.
Declassified FBI do***ents viewable at www.maryferrell.org/mffweb/archive/docset/getList.do?docSetId=1227&page=6&sortBy=nara_recno (Click on red title)

Dennis.


----------



## scorcher (Jul 2, 2007)

Thank you Dennis for those details and a very interesting link.(Thumb)


----------



## Neillcarslaw (Jun 28, 2007)

*Granwood*



scorcher said:


> Just uploaded a photo of her here;
> http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/188399
> 
> Any more details of the explosion please?


A limpit mine was attached to to the hull when we were in Miami.
It detonated some hours later when we had left and were in the Florida Straits.
It was,nt particularly dramatic, however the engineroom flooded.
Distress messages were sent out. There were no casualties.
I believe we beached off Key West and by that time the sea level was in line with the poop deck. The ship had a cargo of rolls of Newsprint from Newfoundland.
Most of the crew were sent home. I was second mate at the time and had the responsibility of those returning to the U K.

Neill Carslaw








.


----------



## scorcher (Jul 2, 2007)

Neill Carslaw wrote "_ It was,nt particularly dramatic,"_
Maybe not in times of war but in peacetime? Quite an understatement I reckon. Thanks for details.


----------

